# Hello, I am a new visitor here!



## MrGolfLux (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello, I am a new visitor here!

I have a question for all golf lovers. How often should you replace your golf glove?
I was taught that you should replace it every 6 practices and every 6 rounds of golf. What do you think?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to Golf Forum. I replace my glove when it gets a hole in one of the fingers. I normally blow out the left index finger. If I replaced it every 6 rounds, I'd be buying a glove every other week.


----------



## MrGolfLux (Apr 30, 2010)

*How often should you replace your golf glove*

Thanks for your golf tip.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome I'm with Cajun I only change my glove when it gets hole in it or starts to feel a bit slippery.


----------



## seasonnie (May 4, 2010)

I replace my glove when it gets a hole in it and I naturally wear a glove on my left hand


----------

